# Need help with LGB Uintah No. 50 locomotive LGB 23881



## markiemark (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi all

I bought this at auction recently. It was a bit broken but I believe I have rewired and pieced it back together correctly. 

It runs when I connect a old 18 VDC transformer to it, good sounds and the horn goes too. But this is my first train so I have some very basic questions...

I need a proper model train transformer, something not too costly as I will only run this training maybe a few times a year. I don't know if I should get a analog or digital one and really I have no idea how the digital ones work or if one will work with this train. The manual does say "The model is designed for operation on LGB two-conductor DC systems with conventional LGB DC locomotive controllers. This model comes equipped with a decoder connector. An LGB multi-train system decoder (item no. 55027) can be installed on it.". There seem to be lots available but I don't know what I should use for this train, can anyone recommend something?

Also, how does the horn work/get activated on a train like this one. I do have a magnet on the bottom of the engine but I'm not sure if that is to activate the horn to to say activate something else. I tried running another magnet past it but with no luck, however, I have heard the horn run once, maybe I activated it by accident. 






































Cheers
Mark


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You are ahead of me. I could not locate a complete parts list. I found the manual but no reference to sound or a horn. Replacement parts were listed.
Any DC transformer will work with greater than 1 amp output. 
The magnet may be needed for a sensor to create engine sound.
Only Trains.com has a FAQ on LGB. Whistle sound is automatic on startup and must be stopped for 15 seconds to replay on some models but not specified. I did not see a transformer with a whistle/ horn button.


----------

